# Polar Star hut oven?



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

Pretty sure it's wood. Very noble of you to bake bread when there is great skiing in the back yard.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

I also think the oven is wood....i'd call 10th Mtn just to confirm. But i get them ovens upto like 700 degrees + !! (a few have thermometers)

Was at Hidden Treaure Yurt last weekend...snow was sick. Snowing now...5" an hour in Edwards....and thats on the valley floor!! Its a mess.....but a good one.


----------



## raftkat (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Polar Star has a propane oven. I remember people being excited to bake their cake in the propane oven....but not 100% sure.


----------



## Powdawg (May 27, 2009)

*Oven is good!*

The oven at PSI is good to go. There is a wood burning oven and a propane oven. The propane oven has a pilot light under the oven door and works well. Enjoy. AD


----------



## manana (Oct 15, 2007)

I use to be a caretaker up there and can confirm that their is propane and wood oven. Enjoy, I miss going up there.


----------

